# Value of used Delta DC-380 15" planer



## veder (Apr 12, 2011)

We have a Delta DC-380 15" three phase (model 22-676) planer that my father-in-law gave us a few years ago. It is probably around 10 - 12 years old and was used minimally by him and my husband. We have the stand and two extension shelves as well as a cover for it (along wiith the owner's manuals). We would like to sell it, but, have no idea of what its value is. Can someone give us an idea?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I've seen them advertised from about $600 to about $1000.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I would second Neil. There's a 1 phase conversion at my local salvage yard for $750 right now.


----------



## veder (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the info! This gives us a better idea of what to ask for it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Now that I've told you the truth, please allow me to lie to you…..

The DC-380 is junk.

It's actually worse than junk. It's dangerous.

There have been too many safety recalls to count-almost all because of fire hazards.

What you have there is a boat anchor, and … not even a SAFE boat anchor.

But … because I'm A Swell Guy … I'll give you $200 for it, sight unseen.

I can live with the danger.
I THRIVE on danger.
Danger is my middle name.

You just let me know …. ;-)

[LOL ! It's actually the one planer that I HAVE kept my eyes out for, but … shipping that pig … ain't cheap !]

Good luck !


----------



## veder (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the $200.00 offer, but, I think we'll try our luck at a slightly higher price to start with! I plan on listing it on Craigslist in order to get local interest. No way I'm going to try and ship it!


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a DC 380 and have been using it for 5 years. Love it. I bought it factory reconditioned for $1,100.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

About $500 depending on regional demand. It would be worth probably
$700 if single phase.

It will probably take quite a while to sell a 3-phase planer. The market 
for smaller 3-phase machines is pretty soft.


----------



## veder (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank-you, Roger and Loren, for your information. I had made a mistake and the planer was actually a single phase 230v, not a 3-phase. Once I listed it correctly on Craigslist, we were able to sell it fairly quickly and got $700.00 for it. Vanessa


----------



## Kickback (Mar 9, 2011)

I am picking up a DC 380 today that my boss found through a business contact. He has been wanting to get rid of it so I told him I would take it. What is even better is that he only wants $300 for it and the boss is paying for it….....WOOHOO! The boss has ulterior motives i am sure that I will have to plane some wood for him but that is fine by me as long as I now have a planer. Can't wait to get it and check it out.


----------

